# Original Military Bicycle Photographs



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ve noticed that there are many original photos posted in this section. It doesn’t appear that there is a thread dedicated to them. I’d like to use this thread to try to gather them into one area. Unlike some of the other photo threads, discussion is welcome. The unique historical value of these bikes warrants it.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2022)

A color slide from 1956. Labeled USMC Hawaii 1956


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ditchpig (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 21, 2022)

Here’s a better resolution picture of post #5 I was able to find. Written on the back of the photo “Just a pose at Hilo /May 1945”

It’s Corporal Allen Saidel who was in a Field Artillery unit stationed in Hawaii in 1945


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 27, 2022)

July 1945 Hawaii


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)

Edgar Goetz 
PFC in the 258th Co. MPC
Served in France
Enlisted 7-28-17 Discharged 6-24-19


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)

Captain Emil J. Kapaun (Chaplain)
8th Cavalry  Regiment 1st Cavalry Division 
Medal of Honor recipient 
Taken prisoner at the battle of Unsan November 1-2, 1950


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 14, 2022)

The Quartermaster looked up from his desk and saw these three dames and took a deep breath.
"You ladies want what kind of jackets? You got it!" 😁


----------



## leo healy (Feb 14, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 1570007



Hi great photo , any info about the photo where and when? the handlebars seem to be black on  OD frames ?


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2022)

@leo healy 
There was just a generic caption, no place or date. It’s from the Air Force Research Laboratory. 
‘Snapshot of three nurses in their flying gear in Great Britain’.


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 15, 2022)

The bicycles are British made and locally procured, most likely Phillips brand


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 15, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> View attachment 1552596



This one has a different seat than I was expecting to see...


----------



## johan willaert (Feb 15, 2022)

johan willaert said:


> The bicycles are British made and locally procured, most likely Phillips brand




Here's another photo showing US Army WACs in Britain with similar British made bikes


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 15, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> This one has a different seat than I was expecting to see...



Yes, now I don't feel so bad about mine....well he knew how to fix a flat so I guess changing the saddle wasn't hard.....also if you look, I think there's what appears to be an extra 'wingnut' on the steertube or headset? Curiouser and curiouser!?


----------



## Mercian (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi,

I like the idea of gathering the photos in one place, but it would be useful to note (if possible) where they come from, partly as an aknowledgement of the work or money someone else put into obtaining them, and also to allow further reseach if required.

The BSA parabike picture is quite well known, and is captioned 

Canadian Army Pvt. R.O. Potter of The Highland Light Infantry of Canada repairs a flat tire on his bicycle in Normandy, France, on June 20, 1944.





It looks like the saddle doesn't fit well, and the 'extra nut' appears to be part of a strap attached around the saddle frame and bicycle frame to stop it tipping backwards when sitting on it.

In view of the date, possibly he's swapped out the unsprung saddle for a sprung one. Possibly civillian, possibly a German Truppenfahhrad.








__





						ASPHM - Vélo Truppenfahrrad Wehrmacht Adlerwerke AG
					






					www.asphm.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 16, 2022)

Off FB, no photo credit or source:


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 16, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like the idea of gathering the photos in one place, but it would be useful to note (if possible) where they come from, partly as an aknowledgement of the work or money someone else put into obtaining them, and also to allow further reseach if required.
> 
> ...



As someone who collects photos, catalogs, magazines etc. and sometimes posts them online, I appreciate your comment. Too many people on this site take photos off the web and share them here without permission or giving credit.


----------



## ditchpig (Feb 16, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> As someone who collects photos, catalogs, magazines etc. and sometimes posts them online, I appreciate your comment. Too many people on this site take photos off the web and share them here without permission or giving credit.



I stand admonished and apologise...I won't do it again.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi @ditchpig 

No admominshment made, therefore no apology necessary. I'm sorry if it came across like that.

it was not meant to be a dig at you in the slightest, and I'm quite upset if you thought it was. It was just an attempt to make the thread more usable, with references and acknowledgements when possible.

Sincerely Yours,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Feb 16, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Off FB, no photo credit or source:
> 
> View attachment 1571340



Hello;
WW1 italian soldier with a FIAT-REVELLI machine gun model 1914 mounted on a BIANCHI bicycle (model???).
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 17, 2022)

johan willaert said:


> Here's another photo showing US Army WACs in Britain with similar British made bikes
> 
> View attachment 1570776



Are the seats different or are they just mounted at different angles?  The biggest difference I see is that the corporal is wearing black gloves and the private is wearing brown gloves.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 26, 2022)

Off this site, no photo credit provided:


----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 26, 2022)

It's brilliant in it's inception! From the mind of a man that said, "I want to be able to ride on the train tracks
and be high enough to see way ahead and behind me... just in case there's a train coming." And everyone
has that, "Oh yeah, we're serious about this" look about them. The one guy with the beard is eyeballing the
officer with that, "Dick. I've been getting ready for this photo for weeks now. I mean, look at this beard! I was
supposed to be the guy up there right now!" And we all know that officer will never ride that awesome monster
more than 20 feet down the track ... looking all smug. Dammit that's a cool photograph of Bulgarian Soldiers.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 27, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Off this site, no photo credit provided:
> 
> View attachment 1577807



The guy sitting on the bike is holding on to something with his right hand that appears to be attached to the right pedal. There’s another similar one on the left pedal.  A long slot on the end. Would the arc of the pedal run through the slot allowing one to also use his arms to help pedal?  There also appears to be an adjustable weight on the angled bar running to the small wheel.  Anyone have an idea where more information about this contraption could be found?


----------



## DaGasMan (Feb 27, 2022)

"... Anyone have an idea where more information about this contraption could be found? ..."   Fast Eddie

Perhaps the Professor from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang? 😆


----------



## leo healy (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi All                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      1880s. The Russian railway cycle of 1894 (above) was used by the security forces to check that the line was safe from sabotage by ‘nihilists’ prior to the Czar travelling. Since steering was not an issue you can see levers at the front that are operated by the arms to assist the propulsion of the treadle. 

  Taken .from this ,A Tale of Invention: the birth of the modern bicycle. can be downloaded.. https://homepages.abdn.ac.uk/nph120/meteo/Bicycles.pdf


----------



## Bozman (Apr 29, 2022)

So I've been researching wartime bicycle usage and came across a great series of pictures that now reside in my collection.

The pictures are from Corporal Christian F. (Fred) Klein, S/N 36277550, 644th Squadron, 410th Bombardment Group, 9th Air Force, which flew A-20 Havoc Bombers in support of the D-Day invasion of Normandy, breakout from Normandy, and drive across Northern France in 1944.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Bozman (Apr 29, 2022)

An original G519 photograph from my collection.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi @Bozman 

The photos of Klein and his colleagues were taken at USAAF Gosfield, in Essex, UK, between April and September 1944. The huts probably survive, but are on private property.









						RAF Gosfield - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Here's some further information on 644th Squadron, 410th Bombardment Group, 9th Air Force.






						644th Bomb Squadron | American Air Museum
					






					www.americanairmuseum.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 30, 2022)

So, here's a question: What is on their epaulets and collars and why? 
That Lt. Colonel must be a re-enactor because those shoes aren't reg.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi @DaGasMan

I suspect the rre-enactor line is a bit toungue in cheek  (-:.

I used to be one, and honestly, it was things like petty arguments over wether flex bale M1 helmets could have been worn on DDay that made me move on.

Anyway, Monk shoes of this style were acceptable "Commercial Pattern" private purchase items for US officers.

The US Army Officers Guide  of 1941 page 148 specifies Foot Gear:

_The adopted shade of all leather in clothing and articles of equipment except as noted is known as "Army Russet" (par 27 AR 600-40)

Shoes Commercial pattern, High or low, Army russet leather, Low shoes may be worn with plain tan or brown socks._

Which leaves plenty of leeway, especially for more senior officers (-:






Illustrated is a pair made in Northampton, UK during WW2 for US Forces. Museum link here: https://www.northamptonmuseums.com/directory-record/150/

I have a similar original Clarks of Northampton made pair from the period, though not marked military in any way.

I can't quite get the magnification to check the insignia, but, from experience, the epaulette insignia seems to be rank and Distinctive Unit Insignia, then Branch and US on the collars.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 30, 2022)

Thank you Adrian. As always you are most succinct in your analysis.
I believe this may be the photo you wanted to use to illustrate the
officer's foot wear. I'd say it's a match, or at least pretty darn close. 

And, yes I too have been a WW2 re-enactor since my teens back in 
the '80s when it was all new and oh boy the discussions about what
was absolutely correct vs. "thanks for showing up" was intense.


----------

